# multiplex slingshot making



## Sling boy (May 13, 2014)

I need some more tips on building multi plex slingshots


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Like what?
What part of the process do you have a question about?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Sling boy said:


> I need some more tips on building multi plex slingshots


practice


----------

